# οινολάσπη (Σίφνος: γύλη) = wine lees



## nickel (Jul 2, 2011)

Από εκπομπή του Μαμαλάκη για τη *γυλωμένη μανούρα* της Σίφνου. Η _γύλη_ είναι η τοπική λέξη για την οινολάσπη (κατακάθια του κρασιού) και υποθέτω ότι είναι παραφθορά της _ύλης_.

Περιγραφή του Μαμαλάκη (http://www.eliasmamalakis.gr/cheeses2.asp?perioxi=8):

Μανούρα Σίφνου
Μαλακό τυρί λευκού χρώματος. Παράγεται στη Σίφνο με πρόβειο ή κατσικίσιο γάλα.Στην ουσία είναι ένας ανθότυρος που αλατίζεται καλά και φυλάσσεται σε ψυχρό και ξηρό περιβάλλον. Από τούτη τη μανούρα προκύπτει ένα από τα μεγαλειωδέστερα τυριά της Ελλάδας: *η γυλωμένη μανούρα Σίφνου*. Η μανούρα που έχει ήδη ωριμάσει μπαίνει μέσα σε οινολάσπες και κατόπιν σε κιούπι για περαιτέρω ωρίμανση. Στο κιούπι τα αρώματα της οινολάσπης διεισδύουν στη μάζα του τυριού και τη κάνουν πεντανόστιμη. Θα τη βρείτε μόνο στη Σίφνο,και επιβάλλεται να τη δοκιμάσετε.​
Επίσης:
http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_oiko1_1_17/02/2005_121925
Μέρος από αυτό το αποξηραμένο τυρί, κάποιοι το διατηρούν στη γύλη, οπότε έχουμε πια ένα εντελώς διαφορετικό είδος κρασοτυριού. Η γύλη όχι μόνο του επιτρέπει να διατηρηθεί περισσότερο, αλλά του προσδίδει και ένα εξωτερικό περίβλημα, με πορφυρό βαθύ χρώμα και με μεστή, ευχάριστη γεύση.

Για απόδοση της _γυλωμένης μανούρας_ προτείνω *manoura [cheese] matured in wine lees*.


----------

